# Any billing jobs in Colorado or Oregon or Washington?



## nathanolson01 (Sep 29, 2012)

California has the highest unemployment in the nation so I'm seeking out other states.

Colorado is my number one so I'd prefer to move there.

By the way I'm CPC certified. I don't have any experience coding yet but I have the certfication for it as of last month.


----------



## kathy5598 (Sep 29, 2012)

Job market is tight all over. There are jobs here in Washington though. Check all of the boards.  I recently found some leads on Contexo medical's board. I also check AAPC's job board and the local Worksource here in Washington as well. I have lots of experience but recently in Radiology. I'd like a chance to gain more general experience especially in Surgical coding...Good luck


----------



## christina78239 (Sep 30, 2012)

jobs are rare here in texas as well, if I had a choice, I would move too, but cant until my daughter graduates high school and is on her own. Its bad everywhere.


----------



## skildare (Oct 5, 2012)

I see a lot of postings for Washington.  Check out MultiCare in the Tacoma area.  Have a friend that works there and have heard very good things about them as an employer.


----------

